# INTEL_GPU FreeBSD 9 RC2



## Taomas (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a second generation i5 on my laptop. It`s a DELL Vostro 3350. Which from what I have gathered so far is the HD3000 chip. Correct me if i`m wrong. And i have been reading on This project. I would just like to know where I should start to try this kernel module out on my FreeBSD 9 RC2 build. 

I found a patch, all.12.1.patch but it says I need the latest HEAD. How do I start playing with HEAD and applying this patch? Will it even work?

*pciconf -lv* reports: 
	
	



```
0x078000 0x04b21028 0x1c3a8086 rev 0,04
```

Looking for someone to point me in the right direction. 

Thanks.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 25, 2011)

You can't use it in RELENG_9_0 (yet). In order to use KMS now, you need to upgrade to 10.0. A thorough walkthrough on how to do it is in the handbook, but be warned - when ypu use CURRENT, it's when your OS sometimes starts to behave a little strange and if you're a noob, it's really not adviseable to use it.


----------



## Taomas (Nov 25, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> You can't use it in RELENG_9_0 (yet). In order to use KMS now, you need to upgrade to 10.0. A thorough walkthrough on how to do it is in the handbook, but be warned - when ypu use CURRENT, it's when your OS sometimes starts to behave a little strange and if you're a noob, it's really not adviseable to use it.



Ah, so i`m just wasting my time with the kernel patch I just applied and rebuilding world and kernel. 
Oh well, thanks a lot for your input.

And i don't mind using testing release. I like to tinker with unstable things.
It`s my preferred way of learning. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 25, 2011)

Actually, I saw KMS patch backported to stable/9.0 (version 12.1, link on the forum), but I would rather use the official one. Besides, Konstantin will port it to stable/9.0, when it's finished.


----------



## Taomas (Nov 25, 2011)

I am trying the backported 12.1 version now.

I will post feedback in this thread once i`m done rebuilding the kernel for those who are interested.


----------



## Taomas (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been trying to apply this patch to RELENG_9 and CURRENT, both of which haven not yielded any good results. So i am waiting for this driver to be finished.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 29, 2011)

In order to apply the patch, you need to change sys/dev/drm/i915_suspend.c More details on this issue in the KMS porting thread.


----------

